# Diatomes?



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

I have diatom's, and want to get rid of them. I thinks its because of my lighting, I have a t8bulb fixture with plant bulb and a t12 fixture will dual t12bulbs. My crypts are a bit brown rooted and droopy but aren't dead I don't know why but myswords r doing better. Can I just add an Otto cat to get rid of them permanately? Thanks


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

Otos will eat it. Diatoms comes from too much silicates in the water. Your best bet is to keep up with your water changes and eventually it will go away.


----------

